# Poor quality embroidery. Please for advice.



## vkirov (May 8, 2009)

I have a problem with the Janome 200e embroidery machine .
When embroidering letters or small symbols - the embroidery looks terrible.
I tried different types of stabilizers - with adhesive base, different thicknesses - results are the same.
Also tried different threads - even with Madeira - no improvement.
My machine is brand new. 
I used free designs from Embroidery Digitizing Samples quality speaks for itself

Here is a picture of the result:

on polo shirt: 











on t-shirt: 










I am a novice at embroidery and have no idea whether this is normal quality for this machine.
Please for advice on what is wrong and where to find the reason for poor quality embroidery.

Thank you!


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

What makes you think the problem is the machine? Looks to me like garbage digitizing. If you are using good backing and a topping and it is hooped correctly - taut but not tight, and your tensions are correct then quite worrying about the machine so much. Both of those really look like lousy digitizing. Of course, at $1.50 per thousand I'm not at all surprised. How small is the lettering in those samples?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Crappy digitizing. Find a digitizer that does consistent, quality work, especially with lettering.
If the digitizing company has the words, "cheap", "low-cost", or "rock-bottom pricing" anywhere on their website, run quickly in the other direction.
You get what you pay for.


----------



## vkirov (May 8, 2009)

Liberty said:


> How small is the lettering in those samples?



In these samples the size of each letter is approximately:

- on the first image: width 0,25 inches (0,63 cm)
- on the second image: width 0,21 inches (0,54 cm)

Maybe really the problem is due to poor digitizing. 
Will try another design.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

He sent me a couple of the files to play with. One of them is so bad I'm glad I know who created it so I know not to ever go to them. Clearly done with an automatic digitizing program... Every stitch in the file is left to right including the lettering and what should be directional satin columns... Imagine if you tried to create the satin edge of a patch and only had stitches going left to right - the top and bottom of what should be satin columns going up and down are stitched right to left. Wow... just wow...

The polo one isn't that bad but there is hardly any underlay to keep the knit in place. The incredibiles one also has almost no underlay at all - very bad with small thin columns. The corners of the 'N' is unbelievably bad.... again, it really looks like it was automatically digitized instead of recreating the lettering by hand.


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

Way too many people nowdays think they are digitizers simply because they buy embroidery software.

Truth is, they have no concept of embroidery basics [push-pull, underlay stitching, stitch length, densities, etc.] and as a result they produce crap for designs.

Software does not make a digitizer ...... experience, skill, talent and knowledge does.

Bob


----------



## todie (May 29, 2009)

I agree with Bob, I started to learn digitizing a year and a half ago and I still have a lot to learn. I'm telling you: RUNAWAY FAST!!!

Here's my opinion with my little experience: The connection between "The" & "Incredibles" shouldn't be there, the length is too long and won't stand many wearing/washing". When it's gonna get cut the stitches will unravel.
The words on the polo shirt, have they been digitize for polo shirt fabric? I do embroidery on plush and with that kind of fabric you have to add extra push/pull compensation. If I use the design on twill (for example) it looks a little bit furry.

Anyway don't waste your time with it and go somewhere less cheaper but less time consuming.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

The file with all left and right stitches probably wasn't a bad file, just a design meant for a Meistergram machine. They were one of the first embroidery machines and only sewed with left/right stitches, no turning satins. At the time they were state of the art and in fact, still in use by some shops for monograming machines since they were incredibly fast.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

To improve add bit of pull compensation to make "Career" letters closer together, use closest point connection, add edgewalk underlay to improve outlines and trim at the end of each word. "The Incredibles" looks like you have tensioning issues in addition to digitizing problems. I often use solvy when embroidering white thread to help improve density (looks denser without adding stitches) and edge clarity.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

May I also suggest using a smaller needle, and a lighter weight thread. If you're stitching on a knit fabric, be sure to use a ball point needle.


----------



## iconforest (Feb 16, 2011)

vkirov said:


> I have a problem with the Janome 200e embroidery machine .
> When embroidering letters or small symbols - the embroidery looks terrible.
> I tried different types of stabilizers - with adhesive base, different thicknesses - results are the same.
> Also tried different threads - even with Madeira - no improvement.
> ...


Hi, 
Hopefully you've got this sorted out by now because I have just bought a Janome MC200E and I am experiencing the same problem and hopefully you can help me.

I am embroidering cotton t shirts. I had a couple of my designs digitized by a specialist digitizing company that have been in the business for 18 years but I just cant seem to get it right on my t shirts. I'm sure its the t shirt weave that's the problem because I tried the designs on normal craft felt with no stabilizer and it is perfect. Thinking that it may be poor digitizing I tried a few of the designs that come with the machine and the results was poor as well on the t shirts but on the felt they are perfect.

Can you please let me know if you have sorted it out.
Thanks
Richard


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I agree with the others that the digitizing is most likely the fault. Obviously your bobbin tension and thread tension comes into to play yet from your scans, it looks like some bad digitizing. 

As Bob mentioned everyone these days are either digitizers or artists because they bought a computer and a program. With all these plugins that simplify things such as digitizing and color separations, everyone and their brother are actually hurting the industry due to selling their "crappy" services for next to nothing. The old Saying "You get what you pay for" is true in every aspect. Of course you will always find someone cheaper yet if you honestly wish to succeed and start making a profit, put forth your efforts into what you know and leave everything else to those who know what you do not. Find yourself a GREAT Digitizer & Artist and let them do that end of the business while you concentrate on the production and selling. At least until you can learn to do these things yourself. Even then it may still be best to keep letting others do these things for you as you will find that the time it takes to digitize and design,. run a sample sew out and edit if necessary, you could have embroidered 4-5 garments, sold a new job or what ever. As long as you price accordingly and charge for set ups having a seasoned digitizer do the work for you will ultimately save you time and make you money.

If you need some references for digitizers just ask. Myself and others here on the forums will be happy to supply you with a list that you can test and make a decision on your own. 

Good luck and hope you are able to get away from those plugin designers and get your embroidery where it needs to.


----------

